# eating humans



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

Now this is an interesting poll. I am a vegan, but weirdly i have to say yes to this question. I just think that the human is the filthiest of all creatures, so I wouldn't mind eating it. 

/INTJ, type 3w4/


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

i chew the skin on my fingers all the time... does that count? i have heard that humans are meant to taste like chicken. i suppose i am a little curious to what we taste like, but im not overly keen on actually eating a cooked human being to find out for myself...


----------

